# Holster Help! HK USP .45 Expert



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I'm looking to holster my HK USP .45 Expert and it has a Surefire X300 tac light. Any suggestions for a holster? I'm open to any style, but one that holds the light. Please advise.


----------

